# Form 40SP with online partner visa applications?



## astro666 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi,

We've applied for a partner visa online - are we required to complete form 40SP or not? It seems like its repeated content to what I have already submitted online...

Thanks


----------



## hubby68 (Oct 16, 2013)

I am pretty sure that this one is required as well.
One is the application for the partner, and the other is the application for the sponsor.


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

astro666 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've applied for a partner visa online - are we required to complete form 40SP or not? It seems like its repeated content to what I have already submitted online...
> 
> Thanks


We applied online and didn't upload it as a separate doc. Like you said, the online questions repeat the form questions so we thought uploading the actual form as well was overkill.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

We didn't complete the paper forms and upload. I figured the point of online is that you don't do the paper form anymore. It's just a repeat of the online version really


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

hubby68 said:


> I am pretty sure that this one is required as well.
> One is the application for the partner, and the other is the application for the sponsor.


I think what they're asking is if you still need to fill in and upload a paper form, as it lists the form in the attachments section..


----------



## Kangeroo (Aug 2, 2013)

Like hubby 68 said im pretty sure you have to do both because when we submitted our hardcopys we had to complete both i wouldnt think that online would be any diff...yup the questions are similar but they cross reference everything so i think you would need both


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Kangeroo said:


> Like hubby 68 said im pretty sure you have to do both because when we submitted our hardcopys we had to complete both i wouldnt think that online would be any diff...yup the questions are similar but they cross reference everything so i think you would need both


Oh yes you still do the applicant and sponsor applications, but when you apply online you actually fill in the answers on an online form, instead of doing it on paper. I think the OP is asking if they still have to fill in a paper version and upload it to the online application.


----------



## Kangeroo (Aug 2, 2013)

Ooo ok well in that case no i wouldnt think so its one or the other


----------

